# Howard Stern rips on D&D on his radio show



## CrusaderX (Dec 16, 2003)

Did anyone listen to Stern's show this morning?  I don't know how the topic of D&D came up, since I only heard part of the show, but Howard and his gang were ripping on the game pretty bad.  In typical Stern fashion, the game was portrayed as being sexually perverse - Stern actually claimed that the game involves an older man (the DM) leading young boys into a dark basement, where they have to obey his commands. (?)  Robin the co-host asked how the game is "won", and nobody had an answer.  So Stern made up his own sex-related answers on how the game is won.  Many more sexual comments and jokes followed, D&D players were portrayed as inept losers at best and sexual perverts at worst, and nothing was said to dispute what D&D is really like.  One caller actually phoned in the show and claimed that potential police candidates are asked if they ever played D&D or not, with Stern saying that he wouldn't trust a D&D player to become a cop, since D&D players aren't mentally stable.

All in all, D&D was bashed pretty bad, and its players were made to look like total freaks.  Which, coming from Stern and Co., is a case of the pot calling the kettle black, of course.  But D&D really doesn't need this kind of publicity.


----------



## TiQuinn (Dec 16, 2003)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> All in all, D&D was bashed pretty bad, and its players were made to look like total freaks.  Which, coming from Stern and Co., is a case of the pot calling the kettle black, of course.  But D&D really doesn't need this kind of publicity.




Is this the same Howard Stern who's always trying to convince people that he's still relevant?


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2003)

Someone should have called him up and said that Vin Diesel plays, and wants to kick his . 

Moving to Movies & TV.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Dec 16, 2003)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Did anyone listen to Stern's show this morning?  I don't know how the topic of D&D came up, since I only heard part of the show, but Howard and his gang were ripping on the game pretty bad.  In typical Stern fashion, the game was portrayed as being sexually perverse - Stern actually claimed that the game involves an older man (the DM) leading young boys into a dark basement, where they have to obey his commands. (?)  Robin the co-host asked how the game is "won", and nobody had an answer.  So Stern made up his own sex-related answers on how the game is won.  Many more sexual comments and jokes followed, D&D players were portrayed as inept losers at best and sexual perverts at worst, and nothing was said to dispute what D&D is really like.  One caller actually phoned in the show and claimed that potential police candidates are asked if they ever played D&D or not, with Stern saying that he wouldn't trust a D&D player to become a cop, since D&D players aren't mentally stable.
> 
> All in all, D&D was bashed pretty bad, and its players were made to look like total freaks.  Which, coming from Stern and Co., is a case of the pot calling the kettle black, of course.  But D&D really doesn't need this kind of publicity.





I am supposed to care what some loud mouthed pervert has to say?


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 16, 2003)

D&D = Older guy leading young boys into the basement. Uh huh. Ah, would that such things were legally actionable. But it's probably not.


----------



## kengar (Dec 16, 2003)

I remember when Howard was a local morning DJ here in DC. I was in Jr. High & High School during that time. I didn't even find him funny then. Now? He's the joke, always has been. If people get a kick out of listening to him, hey whatever floats their boat, but he's never been funny to me.

I can't really get worked up over his comments about gaming, he rips on just about everything at some point or another, it's just D&D's turn.

*yawn*


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 16, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> I can't really get worked up over his comments about gaming, he rips on just about everything at some point or another, it's just D&D's turn.
> 
> *yawn*




The yawn is exactly how to respond to his ramblings.  His comments will have no effect on how people view D&D or roleplaying.  Come Wednesday, he'll go off on the people who are excited about the last Lord of the Rings movie or the fact that his bagel was cold when it was handed to him.


----------



## MarauderX (Dec 16, 2003)

It really stings though when someone you just met rags on D&D without having a clue about it, but heard negative things because of Stern & others.  It would be nice if they didn't goof on anything, but they need targets on shows like that.  I don't get as defensive and verbally scath people about it anymore, I just shake my head and let it go, and the same goes with other subjects people don't fully understand, like politics, religion & science.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree with Sirius above... Howard is basically harmless and will turn his attention to something else tomorrow.


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 16, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> Still, as far as radio commentators, at least he isn't hyped up on pain killers.....




There are other recovering addicts besides him who would find that offensive you know. But by all means stoop to the very persons level of which you disapprove.


----------



## TiQuinn (Dec 16, 2003)

I used to listen to Stern all the time on my drive into work.  After a while, his schtick (and it is just a schtick) started grating on me.  So I turned it off.  And after a while I realized how little I actually hear about Howard Stern anymore, either in general conversation with people or in the media.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 16, 2003)

The only part of this I would care to hear more about is the validity of the comment by the caller who said they ask police candidates if they played.  My guess if they really ask this question is that it would not outright eliminate a candidate, but it might be used as part of an overall psych profile and could even be beneficial.  If a candidate is a good role-player, they might be good in undercover situations.

Of course I've played D&D long enough to know that most of us ARE a little mentally unbalanced, but then again so are many cops I've known...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2003)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Did anyone listen to Stern's show this morning?  I don't know how the topic of D&D came up, since I only heard part of the show, but Howard and his gang were ripping on the game pretty bad.  In typical Stern fashion, the game was portrayed as being sexually perverse - Stern actually claimed that the game involves an older man (the DM) leading young boys into a dark basement, where they have to obey his commands. (?)  Robin the co-host asked how the game is "won", and nobody had an answer.  So Stern made up his own sex-related answers on how the game is won.  Many more sexual comments and jokes followed, D&D players were portrayed as inept losers at best and sexual perverts at worst, and nothing was said to dispute what D&D is really like.  One caller actually phoned in the show and claimed that potential police candidates are asked if they ever played D&D or not, with Stern saying that he wouldn't trust a D&D player to become a cop, since D&D players aren't mentally stable.
> 
> All in all, D&D was bashed pretty bad, and its players were made to look like total freaks.  Which, coming from Stern and Co., is a case of the pot calling the kettle black, of course.  But D&D really doesn't need this kind of publicity.




Uhh... which part of that do you object to?


----------



## dagger (Dec 16, 2003)

You know whats sad, is he probablly DOES know what D&D is really like, he just does not care. That's just the way he is, he will make something look really bad even if he is really into it, it's all about ratings.




			
				MarauderX said:
			
		

> It really stings though when someone you just met rags on D&D without having a clue about it, but heard negative things because of Stern & others.  It would be nice if they didn't goof on anything, but they need targets on shows like that.  I don't get as defensive and verbally scath people about it anymore, I just shake my head and let it go, and the same goes with other subjects people don't fully understand, like politics, religion & science.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2003)

i wouldn't be in the least bit concerned what someone in the media says about D&D, unless of course they get really MADD.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 16, 2003)

AFAIC, Howard Stern and his "King of All Media" gimmick are the stuff of the 90's. It should be left there along with New Kids on the Block and grunge.

IOW, his stuff are old, we're tired of listening to him, and move along.


----------



## Pants (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm wondering *who* actually takes Stern seriously? 

If I had probably heard this, I'd most likely laugh, make some derogatory remark involving Stern and probably his mother and his dog, and I'd move on.  
He's only saying this to get a rise out of us players, so if one of us were to call in and either insult OR debate with Stern on how wrong he is, then I'd have to say that he's already won the battle at that point.


----------



## takyris (Dec 16, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, we knew this day was coming.

Stern has commenced his attack upon the geeks.

Alpha Squad, get those minis ready.  I want the big arena scene from Attack of the Clones, in color and with phosphorescent paint for the lightsabers, glued to the hood of his car by Friday morning.

Beta Squad, if Stern's web-page isn't replaced with Photoshopped images of Stern involved in illegal sexual activity with the apropos slogan "If he played D&D, he'd know that *BARDS GOT THE SHAFT*" in really big letters across the top, there'll be hell to pay.

Delta Squad, you've got the laptops, the jumper cables, and a tab at Radio Shack.  I want Stern's radio broadcast replaced with an endless loop of that Dead Alewives sketch in all major cities, and I want it now.

Omega Force, you've spent all those years at the SCA preparing for this moment.  Let's show this punk what PVC, rattan, and duct tape can do in the right hands.

Gaga About Gnomes... you guys have never taken orders.  You're a black mark on the field of organized combat.  But this time, your penchant for chaos may be what makes this all come together.

Give 'em hell, you magificent sons o' beeshes.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Dec 16, 2003)

I heard that this morning as I was getting ready for work. I actually laughed my arse off. Howard rips on all kinds of people, if anybody knows howard, this was bound to come. If you can't laugh at yourself, then you have no right to laugh at anybody else. I wouldn't take it personal, either you found the schtick funny or not, it was still a joke.  

p.s. takyris, that was great.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 16, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> AFAIC, Howard Stern and his "King of All Media" gimmick are the stuff of the 90's. It should be left there along with New Kids on the Block and grunge.



 New Kids on the Block are done? Man...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 16, 2003)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> The only part of this I would care to hear more about is the validity of the comment by the caller who said they ask police candidates if they played.



That's just a ridiculous assertion for a caller to make, because every municipality in the country might have different questions on their exams.  A friend of mine (met through D&D) recently became a police officer, and had no such questions on the tests he took.  But that doesn't mean other places don't ask that question.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 16, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> I remember when Howard was a local morning DJ here in DC. I was in Jr. High & High School during that time.



[hijack]Me, too, Kengar.  Where'd you go to school?  I was at Jefferson High School in Fairfax County.
[/hijack]


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 16, 2003)

Dead man talkin'


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 16, 2003)

The part that concerns me about Howard doing a slam-job on D&D is that, like it or not, his doing so makes other people more comfortable in slandering D&D.

If people hear someone in as big of media position as Howard do so, than they feel that it's OK to continue the prejudice.

It's funny, I'm surprised that some of you MidWest guys (that always complain about how you can't openly proclaim your support of RPG's for fear of retribution, or strange looks, etc) don't see the corrolation here.

Myself, I thankfully have no problems of people knowing I game in my area of the country (Northern Geek-ifornia). But if I was in an area that still had those ridiculous vestiges of 80's paranoia and discrimination against RPG's and roleplayers, than I'd REALLY have a problem with such an over-the-top, verifiably-slanderous and incorrect discussion about the game.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh come _on_.

If anything Howard slandering D&D _gives D&D legitimacy_. His opinions hold _so little weight_ that they have the opposite effect of his intent.

Seriously, he was _never_ relevant, and today he's the opposite of relevant.

Are you concerned that his _listeners_ will now think of D&D as bad? What do you think they thought of it before he said this stuff?


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 16, 2003)

I hate to break it to internet people, but to most humans beings, hearing something said = getting closer to believing it.

Most people are simply not smart/savvy enough to seperate out What They've Been Told from What Might Actually Be.
That's not me being elitist - that's fact (or at least human psychology).
The more times people hear something (ESPECIALLY said in a humor/hip/derogatory style), the more times they will accept it. Further, they will be less inclined to be offended if/when the subject is inaccurately slandered again.

And I'd wager that there are WAY more people out there who are not as aware of Howard Stern's irrelevance as many people here seem to believe.

He doesn't get the ratings he does (i.e. the millions of people that listen to him) if it's all just people dialing him in to gawk at his being irrelevant to society anymore...

By the way : has anyone thought of how many more people were exposed to Stern's negative hatchet-job than are exposed to any kind of positive advertisement or word-of-mouth about RPG's?

Isn't there a saying that kinda goes "In the absence of any other opposing viewpoints, the most-publicized statements become the accepted facts?"


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 16, 2003)

Should any of us really care about the opinions of a divorced middle-aged loudmouth who hangs out with strippers and porn stars?  I know that I sure don't.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 17, 2003)

Just in case it wasn't clear, my point is that it doesn't matter whether YOU care about Howard Stern's opinions - 
Hundreds of thousands of people DO, whether we like to admit it or not.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Dec 17, 2003)

I understand, but I think that most people who listen to Howard know that it's a COMEDY MORNING SHOW. Those that take him entirely too seriously are idiots to begin with, heck he doesn't even take himself that serious. And, he didn't go on and on about this bit, it was mentioned when somebody called in and they did a schtick about it. 

Let's be real about this, you can purchase D&D at the mall these days and most people who know about D&D know it's harmless. If some crackhead was using D&D to lure some kids into his "Dungeon" it's like saying that joe smoe killed Bob because he listens to Heavy Metal Music. I remember a case and point with the Judas Priest issue back in the 80's and if I remember correctly, their record sales went up.


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 17, 2003)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Did anyone listen to Stern's show this morning?  I don't know how the topic of D&D came up, since I only heard part of the show, but Howard and his gang were ripping on the game pretty bad.  In typical Stern fashion, the game was portrayed as being sexually perverse - Stern actually claimed that the game involves an older man (the DM) leading young boys into a dark basement, where they have to obey his commands. (?)  Robin the co-host asked how the game is "won", and nobody had an answer.  So Stern made up his own sex-related answers on how the game is won.  Many more sexual comments and jokes followed, D&D players were portrayed as inept losers at best and sexual perverts at worst, and nothing was said to dispute what D&D is really like.  One caller actually phoned in the show and claimed that potential police candidates are asked if they ever played D&D or not, with Stern saying that he wouldn't trust a D&D player to become a cop, since D&D players aren't mentally stable.
> 
> All in all, D&D was bashed pretty bad, and its players were made to look like total freaks.  Which, coming from Stern and Co., is a case of the pot calling the kettle black, of course.  But D&D really doesn't need this kind of publicity.





Great; one of the few mornings that I don't listen to Howard and I miss something on the show that's _really_ good.


----------



## ashockney (Dec 17, 2003)

*Howard Stern talks up D&D...*

...so does anyone on the boards listen to Howard Stern?  The last two days he's been talking all about Dungeons and Dragons (probably in correlation to LOTR release, but I'm not sure).  They have spent most of their time making fun of it (and it's players) up to now.  They've not had a D&D expert on to explain yet, but they have had at least one person who explained how their DM forced them to be held by two of the other characters while he shoved a pool cue up his rectum.  They all thought that was creepy and funny.  It's unclear whether the story was even true, as the caller immediately requested money from Howard.  Robin spends time in the background saying, "I still don't understand it...how do you play it...how do you win?"  They seem to think that "guys gather in someone's basement" and then the DM tells you what to do, and you have to do it.  They also like making fun of the different dice. (d12 especially)  This morning they made several references to, "you rolled a 7, sorry, but that means you're due for a 'rear screwing' (in reference to the caller above).  

Thoughts?  

Should the gaming community respond or let it go?

Who would be best to respond and how?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 17, 2003)

Simple solution... Catch Howard in a back alley with a D12 and a pool cue.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 17, 2003)

Think we need a mod! We have a double posting in progress!


----------



## Dr. Niles Crane (Dec 17, 2003)

Ryan Dancey should give him a call.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 17, 2003)

Dr. Niles Crane said:
			
		

> Ryan Dancey should give him a call.





Michigan? I thought you lived in Seattle.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe he decided to take Daphne and run.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> And I'd wager that there are WAY more people out there who are not as aware of Howard Stern's irrelevance as many people here seem to believe.
> 
> He doesn't get the ratings he does (i.e. the millions of people that listen to him) if it's all just people dialing him in to gawk at his being irrelevant to society anymore...



I think you may not understand his audience, though. Yes, there are people who listen who honestly think that Howard is God and is the most clever, intelligent, amusing man on the planet.

Those people already disliked D&D because it's for geeks.

The rest of his audience -- the vast bulk of his audience, all imo of course -- listen to Howard because it's like watching a train wreck. It's fascinating in its repulsiveness. They _don't_ respect his opinion in _any_ way: they're entertained by him intentionally playing the fool.

Those people will assume that there must be something positive about D&D if Howard is carping on it. Seriously.

That's my take, anyway, and why I don't think Howard saying bad things about D&D changed the minds of more than maybe a few dozen people, with more than half of them now thinking of D&D in a more positive light.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Just in case it wasn't clear, my point is that it doesn't matter whether YOU care about Howard Stern's opinions -
> Hundreds of thousands of people DO, whether we like to admit it or not.




I think the point of some other people's posts on this thread is that not only do they really not care about Howard Stern's opinions, they also don't care if there are hundreds of thousands who do. Perfectly acceptable stance to take.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd say ignore it.  I could care less about what that moron thinks, personally.  They'd only make fun of anyone writing or calling in to try and explain all the things that they are getting wrong about the game.

On a related note, I was watching ESPNews today and In the Round (or something like it, I don't like the show that much but it comes on before Kornhieser and Wilbon) and one of the sports writers went on a rant about people waiting in lines to watch Return of the King.  He included those that watch Star Wars and Star Trek as well and referred to them as sick geeks that have lost all touch on reality.  It got under my skin for a minute until I realized that he's a man that gets paid to write theories about sports teams, like spending all his time obsessing about sports isn't geeky and out of touch with reality...  

That's the way I'll take Stern's comments.  He doesn't get it or want to get it since he'll simply make more of his listeners laugh by making fun of it.  

Kane


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Dec 17, 2003)

Heh, good ol Howard.

Its pretty funny because Howards stern is one of the biggest geeks on the planet. He gushes about comics and various SciFi Tv shows on a regular basis. I would chalk it up to good natured (Howard Stern style) fun and would even be willing to bet that Howard understands a little more about the game than he is letting on.

Dirge


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 17, 2003)

Merged in the thread from General Discussion.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## Orius (Dec 17, 2003)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I'd say ignore it.  I could care less about what that moron thinks, personally.  They'd only make fun of anyone writing or calling in to try and explain all the things that they are getting wrong about the game.




Yeah, getting sodomized with a pool stick for rolling a 7 on a d12 sounds just like Howard Stern's speed.   He tends to pander to a drunk frat boy mentality.



> On a related note, I was watching ESPNews today and In the Round (or something like it, I don't like the show that much but it comes on before Kornhieser and Wilbon) and one of the sports writers went on a rant about people waiting in lines to watch Return of the King.  He included those that watch Star Wars and Star Trek as well and referred to them as sick geeks that have lost all touch on reality.  It got under my skin for a minute until I realized that he's a man that gets paid to write theories about sports teams, like spending all his time obsessing about sports isn't geeky and out of touch with reality...




That's of course even more offensive.  There are a lot of sports fans out there who are just as obsessed with their favorite teams as some people in fandom.  Or even worse.  Look at those people who go to the games wearing a speedo and body paint in their favorite team colors.  How is that any different than people who go to Star Wars movies dressed like Boba Fett?  Or people who camp out at the stadium for tickets.  No different than the Star Wars fans who also camped out for tickets.


----------



## francisca (Dec 17, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> That's just a ridiculous assertion for a caller to make, because every municipality in the country might have different questions on their exams.  A friend of mine (met through D&D) recently became a police officer, and had no such questions on the tests he took.  But that doesn't mean other places don't ask that question.




Where's MEG Hal?  He's an officer of the law.  He should be able to comment with some authority.


----------



## Emirikol (Dec 17, 2003)

Gee.  You'd think that people would finally learn to avoid jerks like this guy, Jim Rome, and the other positive role-models of AM and FM radio.  C'mon gamers.  Think for yourselves and stop worshipping fast-talking charlatans.

jh


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 17, 2003)

Orius said:
			
		

> That's of course even more offensive.  There are a lot of sports fans out there who are just as obsessed with their favorite teams as some people in fandom.  Or even worse.  Look at those people who go to the games wearing a speedo and body paint in their favorite team colors.  How is that any different than people who go to Star Wars movies dressed like Boba Fett?  Or people who camp out at the stadium for tickets.  No different than the Star Wars fans who also camped out for tickets.




My point exactly.  If I thought it would do even the least bit of good, I would email that guy and let him know that.  Sadly, it won't do any good, so I'll just leave it alone.  

As for Stern, he ceased to be funny a long time ago.  His ideas are the most basic form of popular counter-culture drivel that appeals to the largely ignorant masses that flock to him like some sort of perverted messiah.  Let him rail on D&D, he'll be back to making fart jokes and talking about porn by Friday.

Kane


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 17, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> New Kids on the Block are done? Man...



Yes, Menudo fan, the New Kids on the Block are done.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 17, 2003)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> There are other recovering addicts besides him who would find that offensive you know.




Good point and my apologies if I offended you or anyone else out there. I'm about to edit the post so further harm is not done.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Just in case it wasn't clear, my point is that it doesn't matter whether YOU care about Howard Stern's opinions - Hundreds of thousands of people DO, whether we like to admit it or not.



Just as I don't care for Howard Stern's opinion, I don't care about the others that do, whether they agree with him, or are so pissed off by his remark that want to make a call to arms and lay seige on his radio station.

I learned long ago, that is what Howard Stern does: irritate and annoy people. He WANTS you to react.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 17, 2003)

> Should any of us really care about the opinions of a divorced middle-aged loudmouth who hangs out with strippers and porn stars? I know that I sure don't.




You better not be badmouthing my man Hef.


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 17, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Just as I don't care for Howard Stern's opinion, I don't care about the others that do, whether they agree with him, or are so pissed off by his remark that want to make a call to arms and lay seige on his radio station.
> 
> I learned long ago, that is what Howard Stern does: irritate and annoy people. He WANTS you to react.




I wouldn't doubt that Howard has Bababooey or one of the dopey interns checking geek message-boards just to see if any nerdlingers _were_ pissed about it (or that one of us *looks around* will email the show about threads like this one for funsies).


----------



## Veander (Dec 17, 2003)

dagger said:
			
		

> You know whats sad, is he probablly DOES know what D&D is really like, he just does not care. That's just the way he is, he will make something look really bad even if he is really into it, it's all about ratings.




you have it in a nutshell.  I used to listen to Stern a lot and while I don't now it has nothign to do with feeling better than him or whatever.  Lots of folks in here are coming off with the same kind of negativity that they think is being given out by him.  I did happen to catch several things Stern has said over the years about any number of things I like.  Everytime he bashes them in the areas where you would think... the areas where they are funny.  I didn't hear it but I would probably laugh right along with him about DnD.  Don't take DnD too seriously, it's a game with some weird stuff going on. 

But in the end... ratings.  

V


----------



## stevelabny (Dec 17, 2003)

anyone who was listening to Stern and then got upset when he insulted D&D is a hypocrite. What, he's only funny when hes insulting someone BESIDES YOU? 
please.

stern is an occasionally funny moron. He claims to have certain hobbies or interests (like comic books) but he knows NOTHING about them and talks out his butt.  As for people taking everything he says seriously and following his examples: be serious. give the human race A LITTLE BIT OF CREDIT.  

this thread is embarassing.


----------



## TiQuinn (Dec 17, 2003)

Let's put it this way:

If Howard Stern happened to stumble on ENWorld and see this thread, he'd be amused that three whole pages have already been devoted to it.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 17, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> [hijack]Me, too, Kengar.  Where'd you go to school?  I was at Jefferson High School in Fairfax County.
> [/hijack]




me, three.   but i was on the MD side of the border.

DC101. and then they picked up the Greaseman.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 17, 2003)

takyris said:
			
		

> Gaga About Gnomes... you guys have never taken orders.  You're a black mark on the field of organized combat.  But this time, your penchant for chaos may be what makes this all come together.





 i thought this little ramble was amusing, then i hit this part.

 tea on keyboard time 

 well played, mr. tacky, well played!


----------



## uv23 (Dec 17, 2003)

Disclaimer: I haven't read through all the posts on this thread.

But, if he is equating D&D in any way with pedophilia, I would think Wizards would have grounds on which to sue for slander or whatnot?


----------



## DiFier (Dec 17, 2003)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> As for people taking everything he says seriously and following his examples: be serious. give the human race A LITTLE BIT OF CREDIT.  this thread is embarassing.




I don't give the human race credit.  

and besides Howard's got it all wrong D&D makes you a devil worshiper.


----------



## Orius (Dec 17, 2003)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Let him rail on D&D, he'll be back to making fart jokes and talking about porn by Friday.




Agreed.  Stern's likely to fall back on his "classic" material quickly enough.




			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I learned long ago, that is what Howard Stern does: irritate and annoy people. He WANTS you to react.




Exactly, he's just trying to get a rise out of people to get a reaction.  Then he can use said reaction against them.  Ignoring him is more effective over the long run.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 17, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> I don't give the human race credit.




yeah, i prefer cash too.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Dec 17, 2003)

Quite frankly, since he's such a l00b job, I wouldn't give a second glance at anyone that actually listened to his tripe when it came to their opinion.  Just listening to Stern makes you less intelligent.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Dec 17, 2003)

hahaha, today he was complaining about candles, he said they should be illegal.


----------



## pezagent (Dec 18, 2003)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Did anyone listen to Stern's show this morning?  I don't know how the topic of D&D came up, since I only heard part of the show, but Howard and his gang were ripping on the game pretty bad.  In typical Stern fashion, the game was portrayed as being sexually perverse - Stern actually claimed that the game involves an older man (the DM) leading young boys into a dark basement, where they have to obey his commands. (?)  Robin the co-host asked how the game is "won", and nobody had an answer.  So Stern made up his own sex-related answers on how the game is won.  Many more sexual comments and jokes followed, D&D players were portrayed as inept losers at best and sexual perverts at worst, and nothing was said to dispute what D&D is really like.  One caller actually phoned in the show and claimed that potential police candidates are asked if they ever played D&D or not, with Stern saying that he wouldn't trust a D&D player to become a cop, since D&D players aren't mentally stable.
> 
> All in all, D&D was bashed pretty bad, and its players were made to look like total freaks.  Which, coming from Stern and Co., is a case of the pot calling the kettle black, of course.  But D&D really doesn't need this kind of publicity.




LOL, sorry, that's some funny stuff.

Honestly, if it's not true, you have to laugh at it. What's the defense? We're _not_ a bunch of freaks sitting around a table rolling dice? It's like Homer Simpson trying to wash the "insane" stamp off his hand because he's not insane anymore.

I can understand any frustration regarding how people perceive roleplaying. The truth is--it *is* geeky. But the other truth is, who cares? If you enjoy it, don't let anyone take that enjoyment from you--especially Howard Stern. If I heard that live, I would have laughed my arse off. It's funny. What scares me more are the people that _can't_ laugh at it. I mean, it doesn't have to be taken so seriously, eh? D&D is a game, and games are supposed to be fun. If they serve any other purpose, then maybe it's time for some serious psycho-therapy (seriously).

/johnny


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 19, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yeah, i prefer cash too.




Money orders, gift certificates (McDonalds, Borders, Papa John's), Travelers' Cheques and Paypal would work for me in addition.


----------



## WizarDru (Dec 19, 2003)

Howard Stern has been on the air for over 20 years, now.  His schtick has changed, but not dramatically.  He's a radio talk host, and that means one thing: getting people to listen...any way he can.  Just like a sports talk show host or a political pundit, he makes wild, outrageous statements.  He incites, he amuses, he irritates.  If he can get a reaction, great.  But he's only after one thing: *your attention*.

Remember: you're the product.  His advertisers are paying his stations on the assumption that you're going to listen.  Stern is a geek.  He knows plenty about D&D.  That's not his job, though.  If you're looking for a pundit for D&D, go ask WotC or Hasbro to increase their ad budget.  As many people listen to Stern because they DON'T like him as those who do.

If I have a problem with Stern, it's that the few times I listen, he's entirely too self-referential and he's become stuck in a rut.  I remember back when Stern was on WABC on AM in NY, a loooong time ago, back when he still did sketches, such as the one having Wally try to kill the Beaver to impress Jodie Foster (which should give you an idea how long ago _that_ was).

Radio hosts aren't there to give any subject a fair shake...they're there to get you to call in, to be upset or amused, and most importantly, LISTEN.  All things aside, Stern is not terribly relevant to the popular zeitgeist any longer.  Like any number of radio hosts, he only matters to his fans.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Dec 19, 2003)

Orius said:
			
		

> That's of course even more offensive.  There are a lot of sports fans out there who are just as obsessed with their favorite teams as some people in fandom.  Or even worse.  Look at those people who go to the games wearing a speedo and body paint in their favorite team colors.  How is that any different than people who go to Star Wars movies dressed like Boba Fett?  Or people who camp out at the stadium for tickets.  No different than the Star Wars fans who also camped out for tickets.




Well camping out for tickets to a live event that is a one time, one day deal is a lot different than camping out for a movie that will be in theaters for months.  One is a one time, one showing deal, the other is not.  So let me just say I cannot understand people who camp out for movie tickets.   It's going to still be showing in a month for Christ's sake!   If it was a one time showing of something, like the EE then maybe, but for a movie I can see anytime?  I don't get it.  But then again I wouldn't camp out for sports tickets unless it was the World Series or Stanley Cup Finals, and even that would be unlikely.


----------



## Green Knight (Dec 20, 2003)

STEP 1: Bend over until your fingers touch your toes. 

STEP 2: Reach backwards and firmly grasp the wooden handle. 

STEP 3: Pull broomstick out of ass. 

Hope that helps.


----------

